# 1st Golf Lesson - what to expect



## McLee (Aug 21, 2012)

I've recently taken up golf after 15years since last hitting a ball. 

I've had about 10 rounds and really enjoyed it.  So much so, I've invested in a new set of clubs and have booked my first of 5 hour long lessons with a local pro.

My question is, what should I expect to to taught in these lessons?  Do they follow a standard pattern of working on grip / posture / alignment / swing with irons / driver?  Will the pro likely give me drills to work on at the range or while I'm playing between lessons?

The reason why I'm asking here and not directly to the pro is mainly due to me not wanting to look stupid!  I'm not use to not knowing all the details so a faceless forum isn't that daunting. 

As far as what I'm struggling with the most is my driving (I don't even take it with the course with me as I just can't hit the ball with it) and with any of my longer irons I've developed a bit of a nasty hook.

Thanks in advance for any guidance for a newbie like me.


----------



## Minhoca (Aug 21, 2012)

Dont ever think you are being stupid asking questions to your Pro. Its what he is there for and what he does for a living. And based on what he sees you swing like he will then address your grip, posture and alignment etc as they are the very basics. Then hell know how to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Your lesson should start with a bit of a chat about your game. Just tell the pro what you've told us and you'll be fine.
Remember, he's there to help as best he can (or she)


----------



## JPH (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi , I'm new to golf (6 months ) and had some lessons a few months ago , the guy got me to do a few swings with a 7 iron and we just kind of took it from there , videoed me and went through it on screen , was a hundred percent positive experience anyway so enjoy


----------



## McLee (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all.  I'm I to assume I'm to take my whole set of clubs with me and he'll work through whatever drills he sees fit after watching me hit a few balls?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd say don't necessarily expect much of a lesson - first one will be more of a consultancy and he'll tell you what he thinks would be worthwhile working on in further lessons.  That said I'm sure you'll get some immediate basic tips or things to work on or think about.


----------



## User 105 (Aug 21, 2012)

As the others say. 1st lesson is going to be mainly a chat about your game and what you are looking to do.

He'll get you hitting a few balls, probably video your swing. At most he might adjust your grip and setup.

Make time to practice what he gives you and get it bedded in before you go back for another lesson. Don't try to change too much too quickly. recipe for disaster.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2012)

!st lesson I'd be looking at the basics and getting some basics drills. If you are booking a block I'd start with the basics and build the swing on a solid platform and then go from there. You have to be honest with the pro and explain what you are looking to achieve and how committed you are to practice etc


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had my first two 30 min lessons in the last 3 weeks and my game has really taken off since then, I've had a new PB and it could of been a very good score considering I was only +4 after the front 9 and if my driving had have been better on the back 9 I'd have posted a similar score as the front but it beat my previous PB anyway. The driver is one of the areas we are looking at in the next lesson so I hope to keep it together in future.

Lessons are the only way to really improve...


----------



## RGDave (Aug 21, 2012)

Minhoca said:



			Dont ever think you are being stupid asking questions to your Pro. It's what he is there for and what he does for a living.
		
Click to expand...

I ask too many questions. My pro has got used to me. He's leaving. I don't blame him.

LOL...


----------



## McLee (Sep 8, 2012)

Just come back from my first lesson, really enjoyed it. 

Worked on grip and ball positioning. Also started to look at hinging my wrists better and how that effects the power I can generate. I've been given this blue golf stick thing with a few balls attached to it to help me practice until I have my next lesson. 

Can't wait to get out to the range and work on the things I've been shown.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it. Work hard on the drills you've been given, try not to get downhearted if it goes wrong and keep going. Your pro will give you a solid foundation to build a golfing life on. From there its just down to you


----------

